# Schauinsland: Welcher Weg ???



## clausv (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
als MTB Newbie möchte ich demnächst mal von Freiburg auf den Schauinsland fahren. Allerdings möchte ich nicht unbedingt die Landstraße hochfahren, da mir da zuviel Verkehr ist. Gibt es einen anderen Weg, der für einen Anfänger geignet ist? Wer kennt sich da aus?

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Doc Holiday (5. Mai 2006)

Es kommen so 1000 Höhenmeter zusammen. Ich würde mich mal verabreden mit Leuten die sich gut auskennen. Davon gibt`s hier genug.

Ansonsten startest du hinter dem alten Wiehre-Bahnhof im Sternwald und versuchst auf den Kybfelsen-Trail >> Sohlacker >> Kohlerhau zu kommen .. führt bis ganz auf den Schauinsland. Alleine aber schwer zu finden.

Vom Sternwald kann man auch via St. Valentin über Forstwege zum Kohlerhau, dann Rappeneck und Schauinsland. Hier läuft fast die ganze Strecke über einen gut ausgebauten Forstweg, so dass man auch evtl. nach Karte fahren kann.

Am Wochenende wirst Du unterwegs immer wieder Biker treffen, die man mit Erfolg nach dem Weg fragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helgefan (5. Mai 2006)

Ein anderer Vorschlag:

Lorettoberg hoch und bis zur Luisenhöhe hoch. Dann Horben, Eduardshöhe, Gieshübel Schauinsland. Es gibt zwischendurch mehrere Varianten, eine gute Karte hilft. Es sind auch hier eigentlich immer andere Biker zu treffen.

Runter dann z.B. den von Doc Holiday empfohlenen Weg.


----------



## Katzebuckel (6. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hilft ja auch folgender Link etwas: http://www.mountainbike-schwarzwald.de/

Dort dann auf "Virtuelles Mountainbike - Tourenvorschläge" --> "Kirchzarten-Oberried-Schauinsland-Tour"

Zu sehen gibts Videos, Streckenprofil sowie eine 3D Animation der Tour.


----------



## Tristero (8. Mai 2006)

Helgefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderer Vorschlag:
> 
> Lorettoberg hoch und bis zur Luisenhöhe hoch. Dann Horben, Eduardshöhe, Gieshübel Schauinsland. Es gibt zwischendurch mehrere Varianten, eine gute Karte hilft. Es sind auch hier eigentlich immer andere Biker zu treffen.
> 
> Runter dann z.B. den von Doc Holiday empfohlenen Weg.



So würde ich es auch empfehlen. Der andere Weg ist bergauf ganz schön happig für den Anfang.


----------



## clausv (8. Mai 2006)

...vielen Dank für die Tips. 
Ich habe mich am Sonntag überdie Wiehre - Kybfelsen zum Schauinsland raufgequält  
Die Strecke hatte ich vorher über die Garmin Topo auf mein GPS geladen, das ging eigentlich ganz gut. Aber so wie es aussieht fürhren viele Wege nach "Schauinsland"  
Gruß
Claus


----------



## Doc Holiday (9. Mai 2006)

mal kurz nebenbei:
welches GPS-Gerät benutzt du?
und wie bist du zufrieden?
(ich selbst Geko301)


----------



## clausv (9. Mai 2006)

Ich habe den Garmin Vista CX. (relativ neu) Der Vorteil ist, dass ich das Kartenmaterial auf eine MicroSD Karte speichern kann und somit nicht eingeschränkt bin, was die "Reichweite" des Gerätes anbelangt. 
Das Handling, die Kartendarstellung, die Verarbeitung und die Funktionalität ist gut, wie eigentlich bei allen Garmins. Nachteil: leider kein SIRF III Chipsatz, die Empfangsqualität ist nicht optimal. Für meine Zwecke aber ausreichend, da das nächstgrößere Garmin mit SIRF III (GPS Map 60CSX) kostenmäßig ein ziemlicher Sprung ist.
BTW, Ich habe meins über ebay in Amiland bestellt; ist dann trotz Zoll immer noch günstiger als in Deutschland.

Dein 301er ist aber auch eine gute Wahl (hatte ich auch). Wenn man ein bischen Planungsarbeit am PC investiert und etwas Erfahrung im Umgang damit hat, ist das völlig ausreichend, auch in fremden Gebiet.

Bei meinem Orientierungssinn kann allerdings kein GPS gut genug sein, da ich mich selbst bei der Fahrt von Zuhause zum nächsten Bäcker verfahre  

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Doc Holiday (9. Mai 2006)

Ich stand vor der gleichen Wahl. 60CSx zu groß und teuer, Vista Cx ohne SIRFIII (soll ja genial sein). Daher habe ich als übergangslösung den Geko gekauft (Wiederverkaufswert der Garmins gut). VistaCx gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast Du denn öfters Probleme mit dem Empfang (mein Geko ist eigentlich immer gut auf Kurs)?

Inwiefern profitierst Du von den Karten (welche hast Du), wenn du über Trails fährst?
Als New-In-Town sind vielleicht unsere Treffs für Dich interessant:
http://www.bikextra.de/news.htm#Termine


----------



## clausv (9. Mai 2006)

Der Empfang ist - soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann - gut. Auch in dichtem Wald hatte ich bis jetzt keine Abrisse, die Genauigkeit sank aber auf 16 Meter. Aber was solls. SIRF-III hat da Vorteile. Mein PocketPC hat einen SIRF-III Chipsatz, da sieht man schon die Unterschiede beim Empfang, aber was soll's; man kann nicht alles haben.
Als Karten habe ich die TOPO Deutschland von Garmin. Da ist eigentlich jeder kleine Feldweg verzeichnet. Kann man sich ja online anschauen, aber das wirst du wahrscheinlich kennen.
http://www.garmin.com/cgi-bin/mapgen/webmap.cgi?p=35127297&u=1&z=6&w=450&h=450&rz=0&k=1&sc=1
Da ich erst seit knapp 8 Wochen MTB fahre und erst mal wieder ein bischen Kondition aufbauen muss, da ich mit Bike ca. 120 Kilo wiege , bewege ich mich hauptsächlich auf Wegen, die ich auch auf der TOPO wiederfinde. Da ist mit Trails erstmal nicht viel. Daher ist der Nutzen für mich OK. In einigermaßen bekanntem Gebiet braucht man die Karten sicherlich nicht... (Ok ich oute mich jetzt: Es ist ein schönes Spielzeug  )
Neu in Freiburg bin ich allerdings nicht (seit ca. 40 Jahren) sondern nur neu beim biken.


----------



## Doc Holiday (9. Mai 2006)

Zum Thema GPS sehe ich gerade erscheint heute:











*ab 09. Mai am Kiosk *

*Thema u.a.:*
*"GPS im Test Satelliten-Navigation im Selbstversuch"*
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Mai 2006)

Möchte gern eine weiterführende Frage anschließen:

Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wie lang und hoch (HM  ) folgende Tour sein wird:

Von Herdern über Köhlerhau und Kanonenrohr (heißt doch glaub ich so, direkt unter dem Aussichtsturm auf dem Schauinsland über
Notschrei
Feldberg-Bismarckdenkmal
zum Raimartihof

Ich will die Strecke mit einer größeren Gruppe zu Fuß wandern, gehe aber davon aus, dass diese Strecke auch schon einmal gefahren wurde.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


haardtfahrer


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. Mai 2006)

geschätzt:

1400 Höhenmeter
45 Km
Tipp: http://www.raimartihof.de/


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Hatte die Strecke kürzer geschätzt, so 38 km, wird aber hoffentlich nicht entscheidend sein. Der Großteil der HM fällt ja uch bereits am Anfang an, so dass die Spreu schnell vom Weizen getrennt werden kann.  

Der Raimartihof ist natürlich ein Muß, auch wenn unsere Tour sowieso im Bärental enden wird. Ich muß allerdings zugeben, dass mir die alte Atmospäre vor dem Profiumbau besser gefallen hat. Mein Tipp: Senioren-/Kinderportionen reichen für den Normalhunger. Lieber noch ein Stück Kuchen nachschieben!


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. Mai 2006)

also können auch 38km sein. bis bärental sinds dann aber bestimmt 45. wieder zurück ist es mit dem MTB schon fast eine Tagestour.
(die 1400 höhenmeter stimmen schon eher, da wir eine ähnl. route öfters fahren. vielleicht sind es auch nur 1200Hm - aber so in dem Bereich)


----------



## Riderman (12. Mai 2006)

clausv schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> als MTB Newbie möchte ich demnächst mal von Freiburg auf den Schauinsland fahren.
> Gruß
> Claus



Ein nettes Wegle ist auch ab Kappel über Rappeneck zum Schauinsland.

1/3 Forstweg und 2/3 Wanderweg / Singletrail


----------



## blackforest (13. Mai 2006)

Das ist aber ne Abfahrtsstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

